# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > خبر: نسخۀ 2.6 پایتون عرضه شد

## Mehdi Asgari

http://python.org/download/releases/2.6/
http://docs.python.org/whatsnew/2.6.html

----------

